# Snow Removal on a Roof?



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

a customer of mine is asking me to remove snow from his ROOF which is a 1 story shopping plaza. its 4500sq ft. and i guess in the past, the guy just used a snow thrower and tossed it onto the sides then plowed it. I have no clue how much to charge... we have had 12-16" of snow the past 2 days... any ideas guys?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Figure out how much time it will take you to get the blower on the roof, blow the snow to the ground, get the blower back down, plow the snow from the lot, and make a nice profit. Don't forget to check with your insurance agent to make sure your covered incase the weight of the person, blower, and the snow breaks through the roof.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

There was an article in the local paper about a company that charges $35 per man hour. They said they don't put a snowblower up there because of the electrical boxes that are 3-5" off the ground could get hit and destroyed. This price seemed low to me. Also said they needed to be tied to something when < 6' from an edge.


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a call the other day from a customer looking for a price on snow removal from a roof. Having never done it before I called a few large roofing company’s in my area and asked what they would charge. 70 -100 per hour per man. In ct

Also. Working on a roof is high profile job. (my full time job is a safety rep. OSHA compliance inspector) you would absolutely need to be tied off within so many ft of the edge. Flags around the edges, a spotter on the roof for everyone working within the safe zone. Lot goes into a roof operation to make it safe and legal.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I would not put a blower up there unless you know exactly what is up there. In fact I would only use plastic shovels. Rate of 35 is rediculous for any area. Around here we can get double our normal construction rate and out west where roof shoveling is very common the company I worked with was easily pulling in 80 per man hr 10 yrs ago with proper safety equipment and credentials.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

I just did a few roofs today. CHARGE ALOT BECAUSE IT IS A PITA! Not to mention alot of liability and risk of damage to the roof and risk of harm to you and your employees. It's not ofter we get crazy winters like this so make it worth it. 

For a roof of that size I would definitely charge by the hour, it would be too easy to underestimate how long it will take and lose money on it. Good Luck!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

we get 75 per man per hr 
small snowblowers are allright like the toro 2 stroks that weigh 35 pounds and have rubber paddles


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

i charge 70.00 hour per man.i can look at roof and tell how much for the roof. i am avon mass right now doing roofs i have 100 line up to do. did 25 of yesterday


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

100 service call
65 per man hr
45 per bag of calcium

dont use rock salt on shingles if you do resis...i use dow flake


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

As has been said in other posts regarding this make sure your insurance covers you to do roofs!


----------



## soundnstyl (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks all for the feedback! It was real helpful. I decided not to persue because of all the underlying issues I may have if something were to go wrong. Play it safe for now. You all are great. Thanks.


----------

